
Academic research finds five US telcos vulnerable to SIM swapping attacks - kerng
https://www.zdnet.com/article/academic-research-finds-five-us-telcos-vulnerable-to-sim-swapping-attacks/
======
caleb-allen
Below is a link to the original study

[https://www.issms2fasecure.com/assets/sim_swaps-01-10-2020.p...](https://www.issms2fasecure.com/assets/sim_swaps-01-10-2020.pdf)

